# P&O gcd funnel logo



## KennyMcCabe (Nov 29, 2012)

Hi,
Does anyone have or know where I can find a good image of the P&O
General cargo division funnel logo from the 70s and 80s.
I have acquired a model of the strathardle and would like to give here the blue funnel but need a good image to make the decal. The best I have found in many hours of searching is a photo of stratheden on this site but it's not great for my purpose. Any help would be appreciated
Kenny


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)




----------



## NicoRos (Aug 24, 2008)

*Logo P&O*

Indeed difficult to find a straight photographed funnel.

I needed one myself and found this:

The other attachement of A.D. Frost is of course perfect.

































Rgds,
Nico


----------



## KennyMcCabe (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks guys


----------



## NicoRos (Aug 24, 2008)

This is better


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

.................>


----------



## KennyMcCabe (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks Nico that's perfect


----------

